

Brand New Secure, Trusted, Anonymous, Distributed OS - oslover

I want to start a new OS kernel that will supersede UNIX, WinNT, and all the other hobby OSs out there. I have researched every aspect of it and am ready to start a new ecosystem which will be impervious to exploits and viruses (because it won't be written in C/C++) and is very fast to compile and run (far faster then Java/smalltalk). Anyone interested to start coding, join the project? Email me at davinuwood@gmail.co.uk
======
ChrisClark
What language are you writing it in? Sounds like a language where it is
impossible to have mistakes, bugs or design flaws.

There aren't exploits or viruses because things are written in C/C++. Exploits
are possible because the code is written by humans.

~~~
ibudiallo
Well said, we humans are th weakest link and since we will always be the
designers there will always be flaws

